# Custom Label: Can I use company name and brand name?



## liltam (Sep 3, 2008)

Aloha Everyone! I have done a search on the forum and although I found some great information (including the link to the FTC site regarding RN numbers...great info there, I did not find the exactly what I was looking for. So here goes:

I will be removing the original label from the tees and replacing it with mine. I was planning on leaving their care label which contains the RN number, where tee was made, etc. I understand that I will have to have my company name on the label. But I wanted to use the brand name as well. My company name is "Local Girl Productions, Inc." and my brand is "lil' aloha babies(tm)". I wanted to use both as I will be making tees for both boys and girls. 

Has anyone used both your company name and brand name on your custom label?

If I can use both should I/can I transfer the care instructions, RN number, etc. and put on my custom label?

Should I just apply for an RN number?

Any advice would be very much appreciated!

Mahalo.

PS My apologies if I'm using the wrong terminology...a newbie to the apparel world!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

As long as you have *either* the RN# from the original label (or your own RN#) *or* your legal company name, everything else is optional.

Do you want both your company name and brand name? Go for it!

Do you want the original RN# and your brand name? That'll work, too!

How about your RN# and brand name? Yep!


----------



## liltam (Sep 3, 2008)

Aloha Greg! A special "mahalo nui loa" (thank you very much) to you for your advice! Did ya have a "swingin'" birthday?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

liltam said:


> Aloha Greg! A special "mahalo nui loa" (thank you very much) to you for your advice!


No problem!



liltam said:


> Did ya have a "swingin'" birthday?


I most certainly did!


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

I want to know how the screen printed labels are done in t-shirts these days.
there's no "label" at all, just printed information directly on the garment. does
anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, just as you said, they're screen printed.


----------

